# Tivo Stream APK



## spherular

I ripped the apk (version 1.0.1) entitled com.tivo.atom and tried to install it on a fire stick but it would not parse.

Anyone else tried?

Happy to share a link if anyone else is interested.

EDIT

New version available (1.0.13)


----------



## bkmurphy

I wouldn't mind a link to that to see if I could try on my Mi Box S. I have 2 of the Tivo Streams but couldn't figure out how to get the APK off the box.


----------



## spherular

I imagine it doesn't work on the Fire TV for a reason but may work on a shield or other dedicated Android TV capitable box. 

Let me know how it goes


----------



## spherular

Seems the Fire TV uses an older version of Android than that needed by the Stream App.

Seems firesticks will not support pie developed apps any time soon

Developing for Amazon Fire TV Devices Running Fire OS 7 | Amazon Fire TV


----------



## crak

spherular said:


> I imagine it doesn't work on the Fire TV for a reason but may work on a shield or other dedicated Android TV capitable box.
> 
> Let me know how it goes


Thanks for sharing. It didn't work on the Nvidia shield.


----------



## m86

I noticed this on the TiVo FAQ page (Tivo Customer Support Community).

*16. Is the TiVo Stream App available in Google Play?*
The TiVo Stream App is not yet available in Google Play.

So maybe TiVo plans to make the app available soon?


----------



## siratfus

I tried the Tivo Stream app on the Nvidia Shield Pro. It installed, but after launching, the most you can get is the TIVO STREAM logo screen, then it closes.


----------



## md wass

not sure why anyone would want this app on another device when there are much better alternatives..


----------



## siratfus

md wass said:


> not sure why anyone would want this app on another device when there are much better alternatives..


That's subjective, but the other part is for kicks. If you can get it to work. You can help people who may want to try it without having to buy the Tivo Stream dongle.

I know Reelgood is a nice option, but tivo stream happens to have the few services that I subscribe too... Netflix, Prime and Disney. For me it's less lagging than Reelgood, and even with the abundance of apps they support, Plex is not one of it, so I still prefer Tivo Stream. Whoever integrates Plex first wins! But i wonder how difficult it is for Reelgood to have 27 apps they can integrate and launch and Plex not be one of it. Why is it on the bottom of the totem pole for them? Whereas, something less known like the Caavo, has integrated Plex nicely. It's puzzling.


----------



## md wass

I guess, but compared to real good and justwatch, that TiVo app is lame, imo


----------



## siratfus

md wass said:


> I guess, but compared to real good and justwatch, that TiVo app is lame, imo


Now this is what I mean subjective.. I barf at JustWatch. LOL.


----------



## jimpmc

siratfus said:


> Now this is what I mean subjective.. I barf at JustWatch. LOL.


JustWatch's Android TV app is a bit lacking. However, the site itself does aggregate many services. I prefer Reelgood not just for the additional services it provides (Showtime, Starz, Kanopy, etc.) but also for it's ability to track what you've seen and not seen for movies & TV episodes.


----------



## md wass

siratfus said:


> Now this is what I mean subjective.. I barf at JustWatch. LOL.


hard to "barf" at something that you pay nothing to use...


----------



## mdavej

siratfus said:


> Now this is what I mean subjective.. I barf at JustWatch. LOL.


Wow. So an app that searches 125 sources (JustWatch) versus Tivo's 6 sources induces vomiting? They're not even in the same ballpark.


----------



## siratfus

mdavej said:


> Wow. So an app that searches 125 sources (JustWatch) versus Tivo's 6 sources induces vomiting? They're not even in the same ballpark.


As I say, subjective. I use 3 services, Tivo Stream has them and does it well and is a smoother better looking UI, IMO. The day I subscribe to 100 services, I might use JustWatch.


----------



## mdavej

siratfus said:


> As I say, subjective. I use 3 services, Tivo Stream has them and does it well and is a smoother better looking UI, IMO. The day I subscribe to 100 services, I might use JustWatch.


You can limit it to the exact services you subscribe to rather than being locked into the handful TiVo supports. If you choose not to filter, then it will at least show which service the title is available on rather than return no results. I can't think of any scenario in which the TiVo app could induce less nausea.


----------



## siratfus

mdavej said:


> You can limit it to the exact services you subscribe to rather than being locked into the handful TiVo supports. If you choose not to filter, then it will at least show which service the title is available on rather than return no results. I can't think of any scenario in which the TiVo app could induce less nausea.


These other apps are not launching Prime movies properly, right now right? I know ReelGood isn't, not sure about JustWatch, will have to test it. It's very YMMV with each user because people subscribe to different things. It just so happens Tivo Stream is working out for me.

I like kid apps to be easily accessible by my children. So apps like Disney, Youtube Kids, Cartoon Network, etc. dominate the Android Home. JustWatch has an app to search only Netflix Kids. So if I set that up as the only app for JustWatch, they can now search Netflix without going into the actual Netflix app and change profiles. I just tested it. JustWatch will auto switch profile when launching the kid movie. I went back to Tivo Stream to test how this affects me launching regular movies, and it also knew how to auto switch.

I take barf back. Justwatch just became useful to me!


----------



## carlostico

Not workin on a Nvidia TV Shield....


----------



## brian dua

The best way to download the YouTube Vanced MOD APK download for android is through our website. All you need are a few clicks and it will be ready on your computer or mobile device immediately after installation!


----------

